# Thousand Sons Daemon Prince WIP II



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thousand Sons Daemon Prince WIP II (Completed w/ new photos)*

Been a while since I have had a chance to post, or model really, taking the Christmas holiday break to get back into the "spirit" and trying to get this Daemon Prince done by Jan 9th for a tourney the following weekend...

It's similar to the first one I created, but my conversion skills and my painting have improved allot (or so I think) since then, feedback is welcome!!

First Daemon prince can be found here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22449

Daemon prince #2 also lights up, going with a slightly different pose with a new improved battery system. I am forgoing a weapon for now, and have built magnets into the hands of the prince, I plan to have him holding back chained spawns on a display board


































Little on the base, a WIP on some of the begining wiring etc to almost finished



































A little WIP wiring shot on the torso of the Daemon Prince











More photos on my recently started blog
http://eternal-legion.blogspot.com/


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Those look great! The models look really Nurgley, and the bases look fantastic! I have two questions:
-Are the lights under those little slime pools on the base?
-Where are those legs from? They look familiar, but I can't place them...

Well done, post some more when they're farther along. :victory:


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

well done that looks awsome so far +rep


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks!

No lights on the base (with this one)... I plan to do a tut but basically what your seeing if the wiring for the battery, charging contacts (wired to magnets to make it cheap and easy to recharge) and guide posts for the legs..

From a OOP Mechwarrior clix, I have used bits from some of their lines in my conversions, good scale, nifty sculpts and easy to convert!





Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Those look great! The models look really Nurgley, and the bases look fantastic! I have two questions:
> -Are the lights under those little slime pools on the base?
> -Where are those legs from? They look familiar, but I can't place them...
> 
> Well done, post some more when they're farther along. :victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nice work, its good to see some variation form the standard metal deamon princes

+ rep

cheers

edd


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I love it! can't wait to see the finished model. The first one just looks epic! I absolutely love the blue glow from his head, but would not a red one be better suited for a chaos daemon?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is gonna be good I think. I liked the last one you did well enough, looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Prince is complete!


Overall pretty satisfied with how he turned out, with the exception of the shield.. Thankfully as that’s not a integral piece I can fix it later when I have time and my blending skills are a bit stronger. As always comments and suggestions welcome for future models


























































Alsi I don't update as often as I should, but finally started a small blog

http://eternal-legion.blogspot.com/


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks really good! The lights will make for a good distraction on the battlefield.

JB Mallus


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Great conversion! The helmet/mask reminds me of Zoids from way back when.









I just had an Epiphany! What does that look like!? Robotic SW thunderwolf anyone?


----------



## Develain (Jun 28, 2009)

Very Cool!

the legs and head are they from the clan jade falcon Mechwarrior range?


----------

